# Prospekt komm nicht weiter



## Vale-Feil (19. Februar 2006)

Hey Leute ich bin gerade an einem prospekt aber komm nicht weiter, besondersdie Start und die Schlussseite gefallen mir  nicht, bitte bewertet doch und gebt mir Rückmeldung.

PS Die Sonne und das gepunktete Bild auf Seite 2 wird natürlcih noch neu verlinkt


----------



## dezign (19. Februar 2006)

Ich persönlich finde den Hintergrund etaws fade. 
Vielleicht sollte hier ein Gradient verwendet werden.


----------



## holzoepfael (19. Februar 2006)

Hehe, tatsächlich sieht das ganze bereits viel besser aus mit so einer einfachen Methode....


----------



## metty (19. Februar 2006)

Ich würde vielleicht noch die Sonne freistellen, der weiße Rahmen darum ist ein wenig unschön.
Ansonsten gefällts! Gute Arbeit!

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Mamphil (19. Februar 2006)

Hi,

die Produkt-Bilder sollten IMHO
a) immer an der gleichen Stelle sein.
b) die gleiche Größe haben bzw. im gleichen Größenverhältnis zum Original sein.
c) einen Schatten oder Glow bekommen, um nicht so platt im Prospekt zu liegen, sondern etwas hervorgehoben zu werden.

Mamphil


----------



## Vale-Feil (19. Februar 2006)

Hey Kniedel danke für dein Komplimet mein erstes PS dürfte deine Bemerkung beantworten. Aber danke.

@Mamphil wie würdest du daws Problem mit den produkten in meinem Fall regeln? Stehe gerade auf dem Schlauch und finde keine Lösung

cu vale-feil


----------



## Mamphil (20. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe mal ein wenig gebastelt - ein Bild sagt mehr als 1000 Worte 

Bei der ziemlich hohen Dose, links, solltest du vielleicht ein Foto ohne Grünstich verwenden. Und der Text müsste dort natürlich auch etwas großzügiger um das Bild fließen herum fließen. Dafür hast du links mehr Platz und kannst die Größe auch ans Original angleichen.

Mamphil


----------

